# 951 2010 oder 2011



## BruchsalBiker (8. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,
habe da mal eine Frage an die Intense Gemeinde. Will mir dieses Jahr ein 951 zulegen. Nun habe ich festgestellt dass das 2011 Modell nicht mehr mit G3 ausgestattet ist. Nun gibt es aber noch 2010 Modelle. Macht das G3 denn Sinn? Bin noch ein Neuling und eher Fun orientiert als Race.


----------



## fox-ranger (9. Januar 2011)

ich habe mein 951 2010 verkauft da nicht so standfest.. habe mir nun ein 2011 951 bestellt. ich brauche die g3 nicht. ich fuhr die meiste zeit in der mittleren g3 position.. das ist der radstand des 2011 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (9. Januar 2011)

ich finde die G3-Einstellungen nicht schlecht, da die 17,5" einstellung für schnelle Kurse gut taugt.Die kürzere, mit höherem Trettlager, ist auf meinen Home Trails die bessere wahl, weils sehr steil und technisch ist.
die ganz niedrige und längste Position bin ich nie gefahren, weil das Trettlager zu tief ist und die Kettenstrebe sehr lang wird.


----------



## BruchsalBiker (9. Januar 2011)

Danke schon mal für die Infos. Aktuell steht es nun 50/50. Mal schauen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (9. Januar 2011)

Bei den 2011er ist ein Fox rc2 Dämpfer verbaut, bei den 2010er ein rc4!
Würde auch verstellbaren Radstand bevorzugen. Außerdem sind die neueren 2010er alle überarbeitet und würde mir wegen der Stanfestigkeit keine Gedanken machen!!!


----------



## geosnow (10. Januar 2011)

Eine Frage zum 2010er 951. Passen die Uzzi G3 Ausfallenden mit 135x10 auf das 2010er 951? So könnte ich die Laufräder verwenden.


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. Januar 2011)

Selbst wenn sie passen würden, passt dann die Kettenlinie nicht mehr pperfekt! Da 83er Gehäusebreite!


----------



## geosnow (10. Januar 2011)

Okay, danke.


----------



## geosnow (10. Januar 2011)

oops


----------



## DH_RYDA (10. Januar 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum 2010er 951. Passen die Uzzi G3 Ausfallenden mit 135x10 auf das 2010er 951? So könnte ich die Laufräder verwenden.



sicher, sind quasi ausstauschbar (hab ein 951 und ein Uzzi). Ob es Sinn macht ist eine anderen frage...


----------



## geosnow (10. Januar 2011)

Naben wechseln würde mehr sinn machen. Da habt ihr schon recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (12. Januar 2011)

Nimm das 2011er... wenn du Fun-orientiert bist macht der ganze Verstell-Krimskrams keinen Sinn, den Unterschied wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht bemerken. Zudem haben die 2011er von Haus aus den verstärkten Hinterbau...


----------



## geosnow (12. Januar 2011)

Danke Cyou. Bei Go-bike gibts den alten 951er für 1899usd +249usd für den CCDB upgrade. Ist doch relativ günstig, aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne den neuen Rahmen.


----------



## peter.gunz (12. Januar 2011)

dann haste auch mal die versandkosten nachgefragt. sind knapp350 dollar da sie nach deutschland nurnoch mit fedex und ups schicken. nichtmehr mit usps


----------



## geosnow (12. Januar 2011)

hab bekannte in NY. die senden mir den rahmen.


----------



## BruchsalBiker (12. Januar 2011)

Zoll und Steuer darfst Du auch nicht vergessen!


----------



## geosnow (12. Januar 2011)

Danke, hab meine zwei letzten Bikes aus Irland bzw. USA importiert. Geht ohne Probleme. Ein bisschen Schrauben sollte man aber können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (12. Januar 2011)

Irland bzw USA? 
steuer haste in dem fall aber nur beim import aus den staaten..
irland = eu = kein zoll ... es soll ja leute geben, die das noch nicht wissen...


----------



## geosnow (12. Januar 2011)

Ich wohne in der Schweiz.


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Januar 2011)

schon klar - kann man ja auch lesen, war also nur ne info...willst nicht wissen, was ich hier schon gelesen habe..


----------



## geosnow (12. Januar 2011)

Ich muss jedoch zugestehen, dass beide Schweizer Importeure von Intense und Turner die Preise massiv gesenkt haben. Mit ein bisschen Rabatt kommt man bereits an die US Listenpreise. Einzig und allein sind nur die Fox Gabeln massiv überteuert.


----------



## geosnow (12. Januar 2011)

doppelt.


----------

